# Last China Glaze Haul



## trincess (May 22, 2009)

L to R: Sneaker Head, Strawberry Fields, Orange Marmalade, Mom's Chiffon, Fifth Avenue





Recycle, Tinsel, White-Kwik-Silvr, Who's Wearing What





Bahamian Escape, For Audrey, Custom Kicks, Shower Together





Emerald Sparkle, In The Lime Light, Yell-O-Neil

And now my whole stash:










Altogether my stash grew to 45 polishes! Woot! I just wanted a few fun coloured polishes for my konading reasons, and then totally fell in love with the amazing quality of China Glaze =)
Btw, I think I'm just going to eat up _for audrey_. You guys can't possibly know what problems that polish caused me, it went lost on the way, twice. But finally, it's mine =)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 22, 2009)

WOW! Nice haulage! Sometime soon I'm going to order the entire Kicks collection from China Glaze and will try to get some neon nail polishes as well.


----------



## MAChostage (May 22, 2009)

Have you seen Watermelon Rind, from the latest (summer) collection?  It is absolutely beautiful!! It's a teal, emeraldy-kind of green with the glass reflects.  I put it on my toes over a week ago intending to remove it after a few days and try another one of my new colors, but I can't quit looking at it!  It looks so nice against my skin.


----------



## bis (May 22, 2009)

Nice haul


----------



## hawaii02 (May 22, 2009)

Holy cow!! Enjoy that great haul!!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 22, 2009)

Great Haul! Can't wait to see the pics when they get there.


----------



## trincess (May 23, 2009)

thank you, guys =) @glamqueen, I love the neons and the kicks! They would look so nice against your skin =) @machostage, I've seen watermelon rind, it's gorgeous indeed. But I already have gussied up green, outta bounds and emerald sparkle as dark greens, although they don't look alike, I skipped out on that =/
I'm going to post pictures till next Friday (I hope...)


----------



## broken_soul (May 23, 2009)

Great haul!! Two of my faves...For Audrey and Recycle!!


----------



## nunu (May 23, 2009)

Lovely haul!


----------



## trincess (May 25, 2009)

I updated with pictures =)


----------



## lipshock (May 25, 2009)

<3 <3 <3 China Glaze polishes!

I'm wearing _For Audrey_ right now (mani and pedi).  It's such a great colour!  I am obsessed with the Tiffany blue.  =]


----------



## trincess (May 25, 2009)

For Audrey was even on my dreams =) Lol, I wanted it so bad and it got lost twice...


----------



## lushious_lips (May 28, 2009)

Nice haul, lovely colours.


----------



## kittykit (May 28, 2009)

Lovely haul! 

I've been thinking of getting some of the colours you have there... hmm... For Audrey...


----------



## trincess (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! @kittykit, you should definitely get for audrey, while you still can =)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 1, 2009)

great haul...

I've been wanting C.G's Recycle for the longest, but since I couldn't get it. I replaced my love for it with OPI's Moon Over Mumbai. And I fell in love with it... HA HA ha!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love China Glaze!!!! I'm wearing " Hawaiian Punch" right now.  Great haul!!!


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 3, 2009)

you've got some great colors! nice stash


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 4, 2009)

They look so yummy all lined up together! The colours are so pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## trincess (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks gals =)


----------



## mern (Jun 5, 2009)

awesome haul!!! So many great summery colours!


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

cool haul love all ur colors i wish i had more now


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 16, 2009)

Great haul!!! Where do you find them at?? My mom just bought a neon orange one (i forget the name) and i want so many more!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## candaces (Jun 17, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 17, 2009)

LOVE IT!! Me wants it!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 18, 2009)

Love Love Love China Glaze polishes!!!!
Great Haul BTW!


----------



## plimic (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## trincess (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys! I got them online at head2toebeauty.com and transdesign.com =)


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 19, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 19, 2009)

Gorgeous haul!


----------



## franimal (Jun 19, 2009)

Those r sooo pretty! About how much do those cost each? I want to pick up a few colors.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 21, 2009)

amazing haul! i love china glaze!!


----------



## trincess (Jun 21, 2009)

I got them over at h2t and transdesign, they cost 2.99 and 2.60, respectively. =)


----------

